# New to the hobby, advice?



## musicts (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,
I guess my question has many parts. I have recently acquired a 10G aquarium (someone was moving, it's been in a basement stored.) I would like to set it up and put some fish in it. First of all, I know you can't use chemicals, what should I use to clean the tank? Where is a good place to put the tank?

Second of all, I have done some reading, and understand you need to "cycle the tank." What's the best way to do this? Do I have the filter running while this process is happening? What about the heater? Do I add the water conditioner stuff to the tank as well at this point, or when I add fish? How long does the tank need to cycle for? The tank has a fluval filter that seems to be in good working order. 

Thirdly, I do have a heater. What temperature should I set it at while the tank is cycling? (if I should have it plugged in) what about when fish are introduced?

And finally, when all is said and done, what kind of fish would you recommend putting in it? I understand gold fish are dirty and probably not suited to such a small tank, I was thinking some guppies/tetras, but how many do I get? Do I get them all at once? Or only one or two and slowly build it up? I live in Canada and would like to have this set up before the snow comes... I live about an hour from the nearest pet store, and transporting tropical fish in cold temperatures doesn't seem like the smartest idea to me. 

Sorry for all the questions, just want to have the best chances of success, and as you can tell I'm somewhat clueless! Thanks in advance. 

Tiffany


----------



## musicts (Aug 18, 2014)

I should also add I spoke to the lady at the pet store, she said to set up the tank and "feed" the tank as though there were fish in it, and that it would take approximately a month... is this the correct method of cycling the tank? Does it matter what kind of food I use? I notice this isn't the kind of "fish less cycle" described on this site?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Using fish food will work but it is hard to maintain levels! Pure ammonia is much better. Your filter and heater should be in and running. Your filter is where the cycle happens and heat at 80-82 will help the cycle speed. Get a test kit so you know what your ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are.
If you can't get ammonia(got mine at walmart) then put a small pinch in every day but remove if it starts to mold.
You do not need to use any chemicals except prime to remove the chlorine from tap water. That's no chemicals ever! (not needed save your money) after fish are in water changes are your best friend and on a tank that size they are relatively easy.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor good site to answer your stocking questions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Dale told you right.If you can't get ammonia(pure no surfactants) then just a pinch of food daily(this is the old school way).
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
all you need to know is in the first post of this thread I believe as Ben has edited it to make it easier for NEWBS!
An API liquid(with glass vials) test kit is the way to go.The master kit is best I'll link you to one of the cheapest sites I can find.
Tetras,depending on type would be best for a 10 as guppies if not all male or all female will be overcrowd your tank in no time flat.The aqadvisor is very helpful for new keepers to understand what is important;filtering capability,fish compatability,size of fish for volume of tank and will suggest your maintenance (water change ) schedule.Once cycled the most sucessful keepers average 50% a week or more!
API Freshwater Master Test Kit Aquarium Freshwater Test Kits
Even with 6.99 shipping this is a good deal and an excellent source for other products.
ALL HARD GOODS ARE WAY CHEAPER ONLINE THAN ANY PET STORE(filters,pads ,food).I rarely buy anything but livestock from my LFS.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm actually really surprised the "woman at the pet store" told you to cycle your tank without fish.


----------



## musicts (Aug 18, 2014)

Our local PetSmart actually has some very knowledgeable employees- or they seem to anyway. Going to pick up some gravel on the weekend and get this process started!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Might I suggest sand instead of gravel. It's awesome!


----------



## musicts (Aug 18, 2014)

what are the advantages of sand? would it be better for live plants? (is a 10G aquarium even big enough for live plants?)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, it's nice looking, easier to clean cause stuff settles on the surface, more possibilities for fish with delicate mouthparts, it's cheap. I use as do many on this sight, pool filter sand. It's like 5-10 bucks for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## musicts (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm planning on getting substrate and filter cartridges this weekend to get the cycle started. I read through the information on the "fish less cycle" thread, but I still have a couple questions. If I wanted live plants, do I put them in during the cycle? Secondly, does light matter?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Light does matter for plants. What type of light do you have now? Some plants ( anubias, java moss/ fern, crypts ) will be happy with regular lighting, but others ( various stems) would appreciate brighter. Be sure no matter what type of light you use, you have the right spectrum ( 6700K to 12000K) so they can thrive. Keep in mind light drives the needs, so the higher the lighting you go, the more maintenance you will need to do such as CO2 injection and fert dosing.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

musicts said:


> I would like to set it up and put some fish in it. First of all, I know you can't use chemicals, what should I use to clean the tank?


Use vinegar. It works like a charm, and if you accidentallly leave some in it will not harm the fish.


----------

